
Apple Quietly Bumps 15" MacBook Pro Speed, 256GB SSD Option, and New Keyboard  - peter123
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/03/03/apple-quietly-bumps-15-macbook-pro-speed-256gb-ssd-option-and-new-keyboard/
======
thenduks
I've been waiting for this keyboard. Unfortunately the same nitpicks I have
with the bluetooth version remain:

* Function key!? Oh how I wish we could banish the function key, or at least move it out of the spot where control belongs.

* Control! It's in the wrong place because of the damn function key!

* Why do we need the right option key? Wouldn't forward delete be more useful there? I know I can just type Ctrl+D to forward delete... but _control is in the wrong place!_

I suppose I'll still get one, remap caps lock (even more useless than
function!) to control and get used to it. The form factor will be worth my
trouble, I think.

~~~
lsb
Easy.

Control is wherever you want it. The physical key it should correspond to is
Caps Lock, and it's all in software, so here we go: Apple Menu, System
Preferences, Keyboard&Mouse, then (all the way at the bottom of the window)
Modifier Keys. "For each modifier key listed below, choose the action you want
it to perform from the pop-up menu." Caps Lock key, just map that to Control.

Done.

~~~
thenduks
Indeed I'm well aware of how to remap it, but I'd just prefer it in the
correct place. By correct I of course mean the place where my muscle memory
has zero work to do to hit it.

------
pstinnett
Glad they didn't totally get rid of the wired numberpad version. Now I'm just
hoping they do the opposite and make a wireless numberpad version!

~~~
rbanffy
I want both versions to light up in the dark.

------
Hates_
Gah, I only got my 15" MBP two weeks ago :(

~~~
pclark
you can trade it in if its under 28 days

------
jgrahamc
Pet peeve: whenever people say "quietly" about product releases.

~~~
graywh
Well, we're the ones making all the noise about it, not Apple.

